# New Jig from MLCS



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I normally don't buy jigs. I prefer to make them to suit the project I'm doing, but I saw a circle cutting jig from MLCS that warrants a closer look. It looks pretty well made and well priced. Most jigs I see are overpriced IMO, but this one looks like a lot of value for the money. Check it out.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, sounds good. Where's the link, so I can find what jig you are referring to?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry. Check out the video at the link below.
http://us.mc1800.mail.yahoo.com/mc/welcome?.partner=sbc&.gx=1&.tm=1327680531&.rand=66it89g311arh#_pg=showMessage&sMid=62&fid=Trash&filterBy=&.rand=1276599874&midIndex=12&mid=1_84818_AEEIw0MAARr5TyA0nQ7fYz1g568&[email protected]&m=1_89691_AEIIw0MAAHJKTyBnjAq2fTwLzKw,1_90849_AEsIw0MAAUmoTyBGEgnchlW7FcU,1_91759_AEIIw0MAAKpXTyBESAmIlEaSWk8,1_87691_AEQIw0MAAGDzTyBBbAQ5GXSlIMo,1_85991_AEQIw0MAAV6aTyAy9QqIW2DkqsQ,1_84818_AEEIw0MAARr5TyA0nQ7fYz1g568,1_86975_AEwIw0MAAPBYTyAvewE56ykpMqw,1_47883_AE4Iw0MAAGnuTyAqcAKiKQp6WQM,1_78546_AEkIw0MAAPhjTyAnTgWE%2BStuG7s,1_79429_AEgIw0MAATb1TyAluQiWywdSZ5M,1_48875_AEEIw0MAAImnTyAlOA3B2n0RN5g,&sort=date&order=down&startMid=50&hash=db53bc4a035ab5b106f9fedfe84cd204&.jsrand=9319083


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

try here

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/ec120124.html?utm_source=cc&utm_medium=email&utm_term=circle-jig&utm_campaign=EC120124


----------

